# Is having autism against the rules?



## BoredAtHome (Jul 23, 2017)

I apologize if this is the wrong place to ask.  I'm just wondering if it is.  I don't see it in The rules, but I've looked at a thread announcing that at least one person was banned for having autism (among other things, I believe).


----------



## The Fool (Jul 23, 2017)

Quite the contrary, we all have autism here. That's why we make fun of other autistics, it stems from seething self-loathing. You're right at home here, friend.


----------



## BadaBadaBoom (Jul 23, 2017)

BoredAtHome said:


> I apologize if this is the wrong place to ask.  I'm just wondering if it is.  I don't see it in The rules, but I've looked at a thread announcing that at least one person was banned for having autism (among other things, I believe).



Actually, having autism is awarded here. You see those little puzzle pieces? That means you made a good autistic post.


----------



## BoredAtHome (Jul 23, 2017)

BadaBadaBoom said:


> Actually, having autism is awarded here. You see those little puzzle pieces? That means you made a good autistic post.


Is this serious or not?  I'm looking for serious answers here...


----------



## The Fool (Jul 23, 2017)

BoredAtHome said:


> Is this serious or not?  I'm looking for serious answers here...



I'm dead fucking serious you worthless piece of shit
How dare you imply I'm not telling the truth
I hope you get raped and murdered in prison. Blocked and reported. Enjoy your ban shitbreath.


----------



## BoredAtHome (Jul 23, 2017)

The Fool said:


> I'm dead fucking serious you worthless piece of crap
> How dare you imply I'm not telling the truth
> I hope you get raped and murdered in prison. Blocked and reported. Enjoy your ban shitbreath.


Okay, then.  That's not very nice and I wasn't even talking to you, but I will say it: I do have mild autism.  I have Asperger's Syndrome.


----------



## The Fool (Jul 23, 2017)

BoredAtHome said:


> Okay, then.  That's not very nice and I wasn't even talking to you, but I will say it: I do have mild autism.  I have Asperger's Syndrome.



Whoa whoa whoa, hold the phone

Autism is _not_ Asperger's. They are nothing alike.


----------



## BoredAtHome (Jul 23, 2017)

The Fool said:


> Whoa whoa whoa, hold the phone
> 
> Autism is _not_ Asperger's. They are nothing alike.


Technically, Asperger's Syndrome is on the Autism spectrum.


----------



## The Fool (Jul 23, 2017)

BoredAtHome said:


> Technically, Asperger's Syndrome is on the Autism spectrum.



_No, it is not._
Stop lying, none of us believe your slander. Asperger's are just attention-whores trying to get the attention us Autistics deserve.


----------



## BoredAtHome (Jul 23, 2017)

The Fool said:


> _No, it is not._
> Stop lying, none of us believe your slander. Asperger's are just attention-seekers trying to get the attention us Autistics deserve.


Okay, fine, have it your way.  Autism and Asperger's Syndrome are different.


----------



## Cthulu (Jul 23, 2017)

BoredAtHome said:


> Technically, Asperger's Syndrome is on the Autism spectrum.


Hello Friend. Tell me more about your autism.


----------



## The Fool (Jul 23, 2017)

BoredAtHome said:


> Okay, fine, have it your way.  Autism and Asperger's Syndrome are different.



Good.

Okay, second order of business. Are you circumcised?


----------



## BoredAtHome (Jul 23, 2017)

The Fool said:


> Good.
> 
> Okay, second order of business. Are you circumcised?


Yes.  That seems like a random question (not that I have any problem with that- I am very good at asking those)...


Cthulhu said:


> Hello Friend. Tell me more about your autism.


Well, this explains it perfectly: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asperger_syndrome


----------



## Cthulu (Jul 23, 2017)

BoredAtHome said:


> Well, this explains it perfectly: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asperger_syndrome


Are you a furry?


----------



## The Fool (Jul 23, 2017)

BoredAtHome said:


> Yes.  That seems like a random question (not that I have any problem with that- I am very good at asking those)...



Perfect. Welcome to the farms, friend.


----------



## BoredAtHome (Jul 23, 2017)

Cthulhu said:


> Are you a furry?


A what?


The Fool said:


> Perfect. Welcome to the farms, friend.


Thanks!


----------



## Diagonally slanted shelf (Jul 23, 2017)

This thread confuses me.


----------



## Cthulu (Jul 23, 2017)

BoredAtHome said:


> A what?


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=furry


----------



## BoredAtHome (Jul 23, 2017)

Cthulhu said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=furry


If SpongeBob counts, then, yes, i apparently am a furry!


----------



## Cthulu (Jul 23, 2017)

BoredAtHome said:


> If SpongeBob counts, then, yes, i apparently am a furry!


gross. Do you like the idea of fucking dogs?


----------



## BoredAtHome (Jul 23, 2017)

Cthulhu said:


> gross. Do you like the idea of having sex with dogs?


Oh, it means wanting to have sex with them?  In that case, I definitely am not a furry!
Also, no, I don't like that idea at all!


----------



## Cthulu (Jul 23, 2017)

BoredAtHome said:


> Oh, it means wanting to have sex with them?  In that case, I definitely am not a furry!


Well if your not a furry or a tranny then this site may not be for you. Having autism is ok tho


----------



## BoredAtHome (Jul 23, 2017)

Cthulhu said:


> Well if your not a furry or a tranny then this site may not be for you. Having autism is ok tho


Okay.  I probably should've looked around (because I actually thought that it was a forum about this: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bloons_Tower_Defense
Also, what's a tranny?


----------



## Cthulu (Jul 23, 2017)

BoredAtHome said:


> Okay.  I probably should've looked around (because I actually thought that it was a forum about this: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bloons_Tower_Defense
> Also, what's a tranny?





Spoiler


----------



## BoredAtHome (Jul 23, 2017)

Cthulhu said:


> View attachment 252036


I'm not that.  Those pictures don't gross me out, but I don't specifically go looking for them , due to the fact that I have other things to do.


----------



## Sergeant Politeness (Jul 23, 2017)

BoredAtHome said:


> I'm not that.  Those pictures don't gross me out, but I don't specifically go looking for them , due to the fact that I have other things to do.


What other things do you have to do?


----------



## Cthulu (Jul 23, 2017)

BoredAtHome said:


> I'm not that.  Those pictures don't gross me out, but I don't specifically go looking for them , due to the fact that I have other things to do.


Like school?


----------



## BoredAtHome (Jul 23, 2017)

Sergeant Politeness said:


> What other things do you have to do?


Watch videos like this, on YouTube: 



Also, post on other forums.  Plus, other *real life and offline* stuff.


Cthulhu said:


> Like school?


Yes (at least in the fall).  I already graduated from high school.  I'll begin college, soon.


----------



## Sergeant Politeness (Jul 23, 2017)

BoredAtHome said:


> Watch videos like this, on YouTube:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, post on other forums.  Plus, other *real life and offline* stuff.


What other forums might you frequent? I'm always on the lookout for places to meet new people.


----------



## BoredAtHome (Jul 23, 2017)

Sergeant Politeness said:


> What other forums might you frequent? I'm always on the lookout for places to meet new people.


Well, I go on this forum (I wouldn't recommend it if you are a bigot): https://www.alternatehistory.com/forum/
Also, this forum: https://www.sbmania.net/forums/


----------



## Cthulu (Jul 23, 2017)

BoredAtHome said:


> Yes (at least in the fall). I already graduated from high school. I'll begin college, soon.


Where?


----------



## The Fool (Jul 23, 2017)

BoredAtHome said:


> Plus, other *real life and offline* stuff.



Holy shit, an outsider?
What is the outside like? None of us have been there in so long.
Is Gorge Bush still the president?


----------



## SpessCaptain (Jul 23, 2017)

Staff Answer: No were not banning autism heheheehee.

If people are being mean to you you can write a "Talk to staff" with proof (with your replies) or to any active staff.


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Jul 23, 2017)

BoredAtHome said:


> (I wouldn't recommend it if you are a bigot):


lol i like you
Welcome to the farms, man. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Cthulu (Jul 23, 2017)

Valiant said:


> Staff Answer: No were not banning autism heheheehee.
> 
> If people are being mean to you you can write a "Talk to staff" with proof (with your replies) or to any active staff.


You ban @Wildchild


----------



## BoredAtHome (Jul 23, 2017)

Valiant said:


> Staff Answer: No were not banning autism heheheehee.
> 
> If people are being mean to you you can write a "Talk to staff" with proof (with your replies) or to any active staff.


Thank you.  I was waiting for an answer from a staff member.


----------



## SpessCaptain (Jul 23, 2017)

Cthulhu said:


> You ban @Wildchild


That was a decision from our dear leader.


----------



## Sergeant Politeness (Jul 23, 2017)

BoredAtHome said:


> Thank you.  I was waiting for an answer from a staff member.


You do know what this forum is actually for though, right?


----------



## BoredAtHome (Jul 23, 2017)

Sergeant Politeness said:


> You do know what this forum is actually for though, right?


What?


----------



## Sergeant Politeness (Jul 23, 2017)

BoredAtHome said:


> What?


The hints were all over the signup page, but:

"Founded as the CWCki Forums, and originally dedicated to Christian Weston Chandler, the Kiwi Farms is about eccentrics on the Internet. These people are commonly referred to as Lolcows and are fascinating for reasons distinct to each spectator. We document the phenomenon, with every member bringing different perspectives and opinions to discussion. It is this diversity which has caused our peculiar community to thrive."


----------



## Cthulu (Jul 23, 2017)

BoredAtHome said:


> What?


We laugh at a autistic manchild and record his every tweet for decades


----------



## BoredAtHome (Jul 23, 2017)

Cthulhu said:


> We laugh at a autistic manchild and record his every tweet for decades


Well, unfortunately for you, I don't have Twitter.


----------



## Cthulu (Jul 23, 2017)

BoredAtHome said:


> Well, unfortunately for you, I don't have Twitter.


I like you fam. Go browse the lolcow foroum.


----------



## SpessCaptain (Jul 23, 2017)

Yeah he's cool.  He can be our cinnamon roll.


----------



## drain (Jul 23, 2017)

what even is this thread


----------



## The Fool (Jul 23, 2017)

Valiant said:


> Staff Answer: No were not banning autism heheheehee.
> 
> If people are being mean to you you can write a "Talk to staff" with proof (with your replies) or to any active staff.



Escuse me bitch? Staff answer? you're retired now. you're old hat. you're planking the sliver line. you're out with the dogs. you're one fruit loop short of a box of raisens. you're two feet away from the mine field. you're swimming with ol' charlie. you're nintendo 64. you're playing hopscotch with the seniors. you're two terms short of a presidency. you're running behind the sliver colerado.


----------



## Zeorus (Jul 23, 2017)

The Fool said:


> Escuse me bitch? Staff answer? you're retired now. you're old hat. you're planking the sliver line. you're out with the dogs. you're one fruit loop short of a box of raisens. you're two feet away from the mine field. you're swimming with ol' charlie. you're nintendo 64. you're playing hopscotch with the seniors. you're two terms short of a presidency. you're running behind the sliver colerado.



hey, Valiant is a good boy dindu nuffin - oh wait


----------



## Cthulu (Jul 24, 2017)

Zeorus said:


> hey, Valiant is a good boy dindu nuffin - oh wait


Nah you got it right


----------



## Super Collie (Jul 24, 2017)

You sweet summer child.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Jul 24, 2017)

DrainRedRain said:


> what even is this thread


Autism.


----------



## CWCchange (Jul 24, 2017)

Your mom has autism.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jul 24, 2017)

CWCchange said:


> Your mom has autism.



autism begets more autism


----------



## Broken Pussy (Jul 24, 2017)

BoredAtHome said:


> I apologize if this is the wrong place to ask.  I'm just wondering if it is.  I don't see it in The rules, but I've looked at a thread announcing that at least one person was banned for having autism (among other things, I believe).



There are no rules against autism.  "Banned for autism" is a joke.  Though, perhaps, since you seem prone to taking things very literally, you should lurk a little bit more.  Just a suggestion.  You seem like a nice kid.


----------



## SregginKcuf (Jul 24, 2017)

Cthulhu said:


> We laugh at a autistic manchild and record his every tweet for decades


Yeah, they are so laughable we just have to do that.


----------



## The Fool (Jul 24, 2017)

SregginKcuf said:


> Yeah, they are so laughable we just have to do that.



hi @Michael J Hirtes


----------



## SregginKcuf (Jul 24, 2017)

The Fool said:


> hi @Michael J Hirtes


thank you.


----------



## Cato (Jul 24, 2017)

This thread made me half amused and half sad.


----------



## Cthulu (Jul 24, 2017)

Cato said:


> This thread made me half amused and half sad.


You make me sad


----------



## Cato (Jul 24, 2017)

Cthulhu said:


> You make me sad



I'm sorry.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jul 24, 2017)

@Cato gave @Cthulu the prickly wicklies.


----------



## Cato (Jul 24, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> @Cato gave @Cthulu the prickly wicklies.



I rated him "feels" so that makes it all better, right? That's the equivalent of an e-hug here, no? I TRIED!


----------



## Cthulu (Jul 24, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> @Cato gave @Cthulu the prickly wicklies.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Jul 24, 2017)

BoredAtHome said:


> I apologize if this is the wrong place to ask.  I'm just wondering if it is.  I don't see it in The rules, but I've looked at a thread announcing that at least one person was banned for having autism (among other things, I believe).


There is a difference between good autism and bad autism. It's hard to identify, but it's there.

As long as you don't do the bad autism, you'll be safe here.


----------



## Mysterious Capitalist (Jul 24, 2017)

I'm so proud of the fact that the thread didn't immediately implode with autistic weenery and people actually managed to talk to that kid for a bit, if only to make him (momentarily) say that he's a furry for Spongebob


----------



## SregginKcuf (Jul 24, 2017)

I agree with the church that autists are kind of evil.

On the other side this world kinda needs some devils.


----------



## Cthulu (Jul 24, 2017)

Mysterious Capitalist said:


> I'm so proud of the fact that the thread didn't immediately implode with autistic weenery and people actually managed to talk to that kid for a bit, if only to make him (momentarily) say that he's a furry for Spongebob


More flies with honey than vinegar or some such shit


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Jul 24, 2017)

You must donate 20% of your daily mana and autism to the great Sonichu statue in the town square. It has been decreed.


----------



## nad7155 (Jul 24, 2017)

BoredAtHome said:


> I apologize if this is the wrong place to ask. I'm just wondering if it is. I don't see it in The rules, but I've looked at a thread announcing that at least one person was banned for having autism (among other things, I believe).



Are you something made out of fabric that you cover your feet with?


----------



## More Spicey Than Coolwhip (Jul 24, 2017)

I always thought having autism was a requirement to join.


----------



## BoredAtHome (Jul 25, 2017)

More Spicey Than Coolwhip said:


> I always thought having autism was a requirement to join.


Okay.  About your username, Cool Whip is not spicy!  It's the exact opposite of spicy!


----------



## WeeGee (Jul 25, 2017)

I got banned for having autism. Then I cured it, and got unbanned.


----------



## yoshikage (Jul 25, 2017)

Mysterious Capitalist said:


> I'm so proud of the fact that the thread didn't immediately implode with autistic weenery and people actually managed to talk to that kid for a bit, if only to make him (momentarily) say that he's a furry for Spongebob



I mean, he did start by saying he was autistic. Isn't that just shorthand for Spongebob furry?


----------



## More Spicey Than Coolwhip (Jul 25, 2017)

BoredAtHome said:


> Okay.  About your username, Cool Whip is not spicy!  It's the exact opposite of spicy!



No my friend. You are simply buying the wrong type of coolwhip.


----------



## Asperchewy (Jul 25, 2017)

I was wondering why OP started following me, my research brought me here. Now I understand why.


----------



## Mysterious Capitalist (Jul 26, 2017)

Tacocat said:


> I mean, he did start by saying he was autistic. Isn't that just shorthand for Spongebob furry?



Autism is in a spectrum, so you never know what kind of furry it'll be until you ask politely enough


----------



## HG 400 (Jul 26, 2017)

BoredAtHome said:


> Well, I go on this forum (I wouldn't recommend it if you are a bigot): https://www.alternatehistory.com/forum/
> Also, this forum: https://www.sbmania.net/forums/



What's your account there so I can put you in as my referrer? I'm not a bigot.


----------



## BoredAtHome (Jul 26, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> What's your account there so I can put you in as my referrer? I'm not a bigot.


I'm not giving it to you.


----------



## The I Scream Man (Jul 26, 2017)

Autism should be bannable in the US


----------



## Cthulu (Jul 26, 2017)

BoredAtHome said:


> I'm not giving it to you.


That's not very friendly family


----------



## Jeff Heaney (Jul 26, 2017)

Frankly a better thread would be is /not/ having autism against the rules.


----------



## HG 400 (Jul 27, 2017)

BoredAtHome said:


> I'm not giving it to you.



Why not?


----------



## Elhaym (Jul 27, 2017)

Jewelsmakerguy said:


> There is a difference between good autism and bad autism. It's hard to identify, but it's there.



What makes someone go bad autistic? Is it something that can be controlled? Or are certain autistics just dealt a shitty hand?


----------



## Donacdum (Jul 27, 2017)

Elhaym said:


> What makes someone go bad autistic? Is it something that can be controlled? Or are certain autistics just dealt a shitty hand?


It depends on the obsession they get, on one hand, you have people like Tolkien, who was obsessed with old fantasy stuff, but used it to create possibly the most influential fantasy novels ever written. On the other hand, look at the poor legions of Sonicspergs.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Jul 27, 2017)

Elhaym said:


> What makes someone go bad autistic? Is it something that can be controlled? Or are certain autistics just dealt a shitty hand?


The lolcow subforums are a pretty good indicator with people like James Terry Mitchell, SolidMario or even halals like dogfucker or Crappenberg. Those are people who couldn't keep it under control, and well, look where that led them.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 27, 2017)

Autism is literally a level one felony and you can get thrown in prison for the rest of your life just for being autistic.

I've heard it, therefore it's true.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Jul 27, 2017)

This thread is adorable.


----------



## RI 360 (Jul 27, 2017)

@BoredAtHome we actually have a thread about a church that cures autism with bleach enemas. You could give it a try and report your results in the thread.


----------



## BoredAtHome (Jul 30, 2017)

entropyseekswork said:


> @BoredAtHome we actually have a thread about a church that cures autism with bleach enemas. You could give it a try and report your results in the thread.


Eh, no thanks!


----------



## PT 404 (Jul 30, 2017)

BoredAtHome said:


> Eh, no thanks!



I'm offering a two for one special on bleach enemas, today only!


----------



## BoredAtHome (Jul 30, 2017)

ReanimatorEquis said:


> I'm offering a two for one special on bleach enemas, today only!


What are "bleach enemas,"?


----------



## ICametoLurk (Jul 30, 2017)

BoredAtHome said:


> What are "bleach enemas,"?


Something that will cure your autism.


----------



## PT 404 (Jul 30, 2017)

BoredAtHome said:


> What are "bleach enemas,"?



It involves bleach, a hose, a pressure washer, and the large and small intestines. Cures diseases.


----------



## BoredAtHome (Jul 30, 2017)

ReanimatorEquis said:


> It involves bleach, a hose, a pressure washer and the large and small intestines. Cures diseases.


Sounds painful...


----------



## ICametoLurk (Jul 30, 2017)

BoredAtHome said:


> Sounds painful...


But it will work, numerous people have done it and they love it.


----------



## BoredAtHome (Jul 30, 2017)

ICametoLurk said:


> But it will work, numerous people have done it and they love it.


I can't do it, since I don't know you and we most likely aren't anywhere near each other.


----------



## PT 404 (Jul 30, 2017)

BoredAtHome said:


> Sounds painful...



It's more ticklish than painful.


----------



## BoredAtHome (Jul 30, 2017)

ReanimatorEquis said:


> It's more ticklish than painful.


Well, even so, then, there's still the fact that this is a forum.


----------



## PT 404 (Jul 30, 2017)

BoredAtHome said:


> Well, even so, then, there's still the fact that this is a forum.



Forum? No...


----------



## Hui (Jul 30, 2017)

BoredAtHome said:


> What are "bleach enemas,"?


Bankai shit.


----------



## BoredAtHome (Jul 30, 2017)

ReanimatorEquis said:


> Forum? No...


Yes.  It most certainly is a forum!


----------



## Sexy Potoo (Jul 31, 2017)

BoredAtHome said:


> Yes.  It most certainly is a forum!


I thought this was a farm, with all of the cows on it.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jul 31, 2017)

This kind of autism is adorable tbh. I want to give @BoredAtHome a hug.


----------



## Cato (Jul 31, 2017)

Y2K Baby said:


> This kind of autism is adorable tbh. I want to give @BoredAtHome a hug.



I thought this site was full of ruthless assholes, but this guy has exposed the soft spot in a lot of people here.


----------



## sbm1990 (Jul 31, 2017)

BoredAtHome said:


> I apologize if this is the wrong place to ask.  I'm just wondering if it is.  I don't see it in The rules, but I've looked at a thread announcing that at least one person was banned for having autism (among other things, I believe).



Naw fam, being autistic on here actually earns you tons of prizes.


----------



## Coconut Gun (Jul 31, 2017)

Autistic "people" should be rounded up and put on trains. Because a lot of them love trains and deserve a fun ride.


----------



## Captain Smollett (Aug 3, 2017)

BoredAtHome said:


> I apologize if this is the wrong place to ask.  I'm just wondering if it is.  I don't see it in The rules, but I've looked at a thread announcing that at least one person was banned for having autism (among other things, I believe).


If it were, at least 99% of us would have been banned.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Aug 9, 2017)

Cafe Mocha said:


> If it were, at least 100% of us would have been banned.


fixed


----------



## KiwiKurzov (Aug 9, 2017)

Should this be pinned somewhere because people are bound to ask it, with how much the word "autism" is used on these forums?

tl;dr requesting a pinning


----------



## BoredAtHome (Aug 20, 2017)

Well, now, its good that this seems to have been settled!


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Aug 20, 2017)

BoredAtHome said:


> Well, now, its good that this seems to have been settled!


how's school going?


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 20, 2017)

BoredAtHome said:


> Well, now, its good that this seems to have been settled!



I recommend a video to you, maybe for the second or third time.






But it has to be done.


----------



## BoredAtHome (Aug 20, 2017)

Philosophy Nong said:


> how's school going?


I'm taking a year or 2 off and then going to a community college.


----------



## Cato (Aug 20, 2017)

BoredAtHome said:


> I'm taking a year or 2 off and then going to a community college.



Is there any subject you had in mind that you wanted to study? Or were you going to take some random classes in your first semester and see what you end up finding interesting?


----------



## Asperchewy (Aug 20, 2017)

Hey @BoredAtHome Who is your daddy? and what does he do?


----------



## Staffy (Aug 21, 2017)

Asperchewy said:


> Hey @BoredAtHome Who is your daddy? and what does he do?


----------



## Microlab (Aug 21, 2017)

Imagine if Hitler had a Jewish financer, but was unwilling to gas him because he was just so fucking good. That's sort of what happens here. Sometimes, the best shitposting is indistinguishable from the worst autism, and that's why Weeny Tran/Noel Schafer was considered reformed enough to be let out of his cage for a few minutes. Plus, there's the story of the last time Kiwifarms embraced true autism...

Once upon a time, it was a difficult winter, and our Lolcows' fields had dried up... So we had made the grave mistake of allying with the Great Entersphere Empire, mistaking their supreme autism for quality loldrama and high-tier shitposting. It was a bloodbath, many banhammers swung, many autistic Spongebob-obsessed children curbstomped. Kiwifarms was left with a grave warning to never accept the forces of autism into our walls again.

But, a prophecy states of one hero of autism, who will someday unite the two kingdoms in great harmony...

Perhaps you are the autistic hero we were waiting for.


----------



## BestUserName (Aug 29, 2017)

The Fool said:


> That's why we make fun of other autistics, it stems from seething self-loathing.


Not self-loathing enough. Still no autistic suicide pact.


----------



## BoredAtHome (Aug 29, 2017)

Cato said:


> Is there any subject you had in mind that you wanted to study? Or were you going to take some random classes in your first semester and see what you end up finding interesting?


Science.  I hope to become a scientist.  Not sure what type, yet.


----------



## Aquinas (Aug 29, 2017)

Die Autism


----------



## Jaiman (Aug 30, 2017)

I like him.


----------



## Calooby (Aug 30, 2017)

BoredAtHome said:


> Science.  I hope to become a scientist.  Not sure what type, yet.


Can you cure bootysnaps?


----------



## The Fool (Aug 30, 2017)

BoredAtHome said:


> Science.  I hope to become a scientist.  Not sure what type, yet.



Do the kind that cures ebola like all the people on twitter keep demanding all the astrophysicists/marine biologists/engineers in the world do.


----------



## BoredAtHome (Sep 10, 2017)

The Fool said:


> Do the kind that cures ebola like all the people on twitter keep demanding all the astrophysicists/marine biologists/engineers in the world do.


Maybe...
I'm not promising it, though!


----------



## Captain Smollett (Sep 11, 2017)

BoredAtHome said:


> Science.  I hope to become a scientist.  Not sure what type, yet.


Are you going into Eugenics? I really hope you do.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Sep 12, 2017)

If you think about it, we really ARE an autistic illuminati!


----------



## Deez Nuts (Sep 12, 2017)

I just kinda figured having autism was a requirement to post here.


----------



## BoredAtHome (Sep 19, 2017)

NumberingYourState said:


> If you think about it, we really ARE an autistic illuminati!


What is the Illuminati?


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Sep 19, 2017)

BoredAtHome said:


> What is the Illuminati?



Your mom


----------



## Sergeant Politeness (Sep 20, 2017)

Is there something you're trying to tell us, @BoredAtHome?


----------



## Captain Smollett (Sep 20, 2017)

BoredAtHome said:


> What is the Illuminati?


It's best if you ask Alex Jones that question, he's the expert of that field.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 21, 2017)

Sergeant Politeness said:


> View attachment 283666
> Is there something you're trying to tell us, @BoredAtHome?


BORED AT HOME IS PURE! PURE!!!!!!!


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Sep 21, 2017)

Sergeant Politeness said:


> View attachment 283666
> Is there something you're trying to tell us, @BoredAtHome?


I'm more worried about @AnotherForumUser and why he wants Dyn to poz his asshole.


----------



## AnotherForumUser (Sep 21, 2017)

Jewelsmakerguy said:


> I'm more worried about @AnotherForumUser and why he wants Dyn to poz his asshole.


P O Z Z E D


----------



## BoredAtHome (Sep 21, 2017)

Pretty please with a cherry on top Negatively Rate this Post...


----------



## Sergeant Politeness (Sep 21, 2017)

BoredAtHome said:


> Please Negatively Rate This Post...


Nah nah, you gotta tell us how much you wanna fuck Barb if you want negrates.


----------



## Captain Smollett (Sep 21, 2017)

BoredAtHome said:


> Please Negatively Rate This Post...


Say "pretty please with a cherry on top" and I'll reconsider it.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 21, 2017)

Cafe Mocha said:


> Say "pretty please with a cherry on top" and I'll reconsider it.


I like cherries.


----------



## BoredAtHome (Oct 1, 2017)

Y2K Baby said:


> I like cherries.


I don’t.  


Sergeant Politeness said:


> Nah nah, you gotta tell us how much you wanna have sex with Barb if you want negrates.


No.  Who’s Barb, anyways?


----------



## Henry Wyatt (Oct 2, 2017)

how can autism be real if hour eyes are not?


----------



## Un Platano (Oct 3, 2017)

I met Autism once. He was ok.


----------



## Bani (Oct 3, 2017)

BoredAtHome said:


> No.  Who’s Barb, anyways?



Her son is the person this site was _literally created_ to discuss. Are you lost?


----------



## BoredAtHome (Oct 8, 2017)

Bani said:


> Her son is the person this site was _literally created_ to discuss. Are you lost?


Oh.  I didn’t know that and no, I’m not lost!


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Oct 9, 2017)

BoredAtHome said:


> I don’t.
> 
> No.  Who’s Barb, anyways?


----------



## BoredAtHome (Oct 31, 2017)

Fangsofjeff said:


> View attachment 293573


So, that’s her, then?


----------



## cunt bucket (Nov 1, 2017)

BoredAtHome said:


> So, that’s her, then?


Yeah, Barb is the cat.


----------



## Medicated (Nov 1, 2017)

BoredAtHome said:


> If SpongeBob counts, then, yes, i apparently am a furry!



He has sex with sponges? Eh, I've heard of worse


----------



## BoredAtHome (Nov 3, 2017)

Medicated said:


> He has sex with sponges? Eh, I've heard of worse


I don’t think that he does...


----------



## Field Work (Aug 27, 2020)

I just came here out of twisted curiosity and im rewarded with 2 dudes bullying this one sperg for whatever reason




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## soft kitty (Aug 28, 2020)

Field Work said:


> I just came here out of twisted curiosity and im rewarded with 2 dudes bullying this one sperg for whatever reason


Why did you necro a 3 year old thread?


----------



## Field Work (Aug 31, 2020)

newts


----------

